# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Hình ảnh về cây tre

## daothuhuyen93

6 JPG | 3000X2000 | 300dpi | 7.86 Mb​
[download][/download]


```
[replacer_a] | [replacer_a] | [replacer_a]
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=4553

----------

